# Not a car!



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Planning on popping the question tomorrow, so I thought I would give the box a coat of supernatural:

Curing:









Buffed:









And the ring, 0.4 carat Solitaire Diamond set in white gold!









Lets hope she says:thumb: yes!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

Mental... love it! 

Good luck tomorrow!

:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful - she can't not like it. :thumb:

Let us know what she says.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck dude


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Let's hope it doesn't slip out your hands.

Good luck!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic! Best of luck bud, hope it goes well for you! :thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Best luck.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope she appreciates the work thats gone into the finish of the box


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Your off your box :lol:
Good luck fella :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Everyone likes a nice box.....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

she can't possibly say no to that shiny box :lol: 

good luck with the proposal mate :thumb:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

thread of the year so far lol.

good luck buddy!


----------



## clioLuke (Oct 2, 2010)

pics of beading???

good luck though dude


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great finish :lol:

Best of luck!
Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hope it seals the deal :lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

G105ALY said:


> Everyone likes a nice box.....


very true LOL

Goodluck


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Quality.

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure she will if not sell and get a wax...:lol:

Prospective congrats...:thumb:

Hang on whats the Question...???...


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

She might say no as you've not used swissvax or zymol! 

Best of luck mate, do update us tomorrow on her response!


----------



## Swiftysport (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck mate! 
Hope she's not a dw secret member and sees this ha! Would kinda spoil the surprise:thumb:


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Swiftysport said:


> Good luck mate!
> *Hope she's not a dw secret member and sees this ha*! Would kinda spoil the surprise:thumb:


Heh I was just thinking that! Good luck with it mate ... and let us know! :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

whatever you do don't ruin the 'moment' by going on about how you detailed the box and how good it looks when she doesn't comment on it (no matter how tempted you are :lol

good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed mate, let us all know how it goes! :thumb:


----------



## matthastwell (Nov 23, 2010)

Good luck bud!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Best of Luck :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

All the best mate!!!!!!!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Any news on this?! lol


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SSSSooooo?

If she said yes and went to give you a hug/kiss I hoped you asked her to wait until DW was updated and pulled out your phone.


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG I have seen it all (until someone actually polishes a turd lol)

Good work mate, will she appreciate it all?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Good luck, mate


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

best of luck dude.
hope she appreciates the detailing aspect of the proposal


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ahh bless! What did she say?


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

we're all dying to know what she said? di she like he box or not!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Must be a yes and they're out celebrating with strawberry's & champagne??


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

couldn't be done any better :thumb: good luck mate


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Any news? Good Luck!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

don't leave us hanging like this..

good luck.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, after many tears (which obviously tested the beading qualities of the SN), she said:






YES!!!!!


Thanks for all the well wishes guys; what a great community!!!:thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

well done that man..

congrats.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the polished box made the difference.....congrats


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

defo had to be the box!!!

Well done mate, congrats!

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats, I'm off to look out my hat....................


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations. I wish you the best.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

congrats mate, good luck to both of you :thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

calum001 said:


> congrats mate, good luck to both of you :thumb:


oops wasn't meant to thank you. Pressed wrong button on iPad lol

Congrats to original poster


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats pal


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations mate I'm made up for you both

Daz


----------



## Koko (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats, the box is almost as shiny as the ring :buffer:


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

congratulations dude! :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations mate!  Only a year or so of planning what flowers you want as the centre pieces.............


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats mate..... so when shall we expect our invite? lol


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats and best wishes to you both :thumb:

Wishing you many happy years together


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

congratulations mate,

happy it turned out for the best, its good to hear a bit of happy news for a change :thumb:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

nice one i like some good news


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations and best of luck with the wedding! Im sure there will be plenty of tears from you now your good lady has a wedding to plan! That's all you'll hear about until the big day!

Seriously though, congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations,
With supernatural its always a happy ending!


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Oww congratulations pal


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

It'd be **** funny if you opened the box ad you'd left your applicator in there...


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations 

What will the box become ?!


----------



## hdipower (May 15, 2011)

congratulations the ring beautiful. well done i proposed with a paper ring. then bought a 40 quid ring out of argos ( i know iam cheap )five years ago. she still with me must be doing something right. due are first child in 8 weeks(and last) pretty scary.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done buddy, the box was definitely the clincher :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats mate!! How did you ask her, anything special or just simply down on one knee in the front room?!

I'm trying to pluck up the balls to ask my mrs now!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations!



G105ALY said:


> Well, after many tears (which obviously tested the beading qualities of the SN), she said:


Any beading pics? :lol:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats dude...
I got married 6 months back..I dont regret it in the slightest (yet)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats, now i bet its not car products she want rubbing all over.....her body work....Koff...


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

davies20 said:


> Congrats mate!! How did you ask her, anything special or just simply down on one knee in the front room?!
> 
> I'm trying to pluck up the balls to ask my mrs now!


Its a long story, had to hide the ring in a camera lens bag in her hnadbag as we were going to get a new passport in Durham, and security frisk you on the way in. In the end I did it after a meal in a nice restaurant, she was in tears when she found the ring in her bag and the table waiter looked a little bit awkward..I dont think he saw the ring so he probably thought I was endiing the relationship, not proposing!!!:buffer:


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

That's class!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Brilliant mate! Sexual favours must be off the scale at the moment? :lol:


----------

